# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  First time with Anavar. Questions about how much test to stack it with.

## vitaminFreak

Hi,

I came to this site last year and was asking questions about my first cycle of Anavar . However some members convinced me to get to 15% BF before I tried Anavar. They also convinced me to take some Testosterone with these as well to help off set the testosterone supression. There experiences led me to believe that they felt like shit taking Anavar straight and it was much healthier to take with some test.

As per the recommendations I am now below 15% BF through diet, and will take some testosterone with the Anavar.

StatsAge: 30
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 192 lbs
BF : 14%

I don't lift weights. I train Judo, BJJ, and MMA.

1) What kind of testosterone should I be taking? Are different types? I'm new at this so maybe I'm wrong. What would be the cleanest if there are different types?

2) My first cycle will be starting with 50 mg a day of Anavar. How much testosterone should I be taking? The goal here is to take just enough to offset the testosterone repression.

I have had the Anavar in my cupboard for 9 months now. I've done my due diligence on research, and as well as dieting. This isn't something I want to rush in to but I would really like to be able to put on some lean muscle mass. I want to start my cycle May 1. Any advice is much appreciated.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

why is var so damn popular now?

ur due diligence didnt point out that 80-100mg a day is necessary, 

are you taking this cause var gives you a instant 6 pack of abs and shreds body fat liek no other?

shoulding u be adding the var to test cycle for the final 4 weeks?

test repression?

5'10, 190 14% body fat means your lean and shredded. whya re you taking gear?

u know you will hold water weight, and after ur cycle lose that weight, with loss of water weight comes loss of strength. CNS cant recover from heavy lifts with out a surplus of calories.

9 months of sitting on this drug asking questions every day has put u no closer to the truth you seek. mate there is so much greta info here u can learn in a day if you read teh stickies. 

ur not ready

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hi,
> 
> I came to this site last year and was asking questions about my first cycle of Anavar. However some members convinced me to get to 15% BF before I tried Anavar. They also convinced me to take some Testosterone with these as well to help off set the testosterone supression. There experiences led me to believe that they felt like shit taking Anavar straight and it was much healthier to take with some test.


It is not healthier. To the contrary, it aggravates side effects and complicates recovery (due to further suppression of your endogenous testosterone ).

You must understand that most of the guys pushing testosterone to everybody's cycles are not much brainy and they don't take steroids for athletic purposes. First of all, they want to become "huge" in order "to bang as many chicks as possible". 

I have done 4 cycles with Anavar and it would never occur to me that I would have to take testosterone with it. My friend, who is a competetive athlete (hush!), takes the same Anavar, too, and he never complained about anything. To the contrary, he always feels great while on it. 

O.K., the addition of testosterone will make the cycle more effective, no doubt, but since many people take Anavar to avoid side effects associated with steroid use , I don't see much sense on it. If you don't care about side effects, you can take Winstrol instead, and the cycle will be both more effective and less costly.

But if you ask, how much testosterone you must inject to counterbalance suppression, count with me: Your body produces about 7 mg testosterone/day (50 mg/week). Since the ester of testosterone enanthate or cypionate makes up about 30% of the total weight of the steroid , you should take at least 70 mg/week. (Or 65 mg testosterone propionate /week). In reality, this is somewhat simplified, because the esters have different half-lives, but apparently, you don't have to take more than ca. 100 mg testosterone ester/week. 

Alternatively, you can inject HCG throughout the cycle to prevent your hormonal system from suppression. If you are not extra sensitive to androgens, the endogenous testosterone running in your body shouldn't much elevate the total androgenic activity.

If your primary aim is the improvement of strength performance, then you don't have to care about body fat, of course. But if you expect that Anavar would improve your body appearance, then I agree with your advisors that losing some fat would be certainly beneficial. You can't namely expect that you will gain much muscle on Anavar. This steroid primarily produces strength and pure myofibrilar hypertrophy (pure muscle) without water, which leads to the effect of "hardening" and "cutting" of your muscles. If you don't lose fat, you won't see much change on the shape of your muscles and you will be disappointed.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

athletic drug use and body building drug use are night and day different.

winny sides suck.

why not take tbol then?

or mast or primo

heck just run bridging doses of letro and use no gear.

tren is the athletes bane, test will make you driven, faster and stronger. it comes down to yoru training and diet.

still not sure what he wants to achieve running an under dose cycle of var

----------


## 11Bsoldier

So I have been reading a lot of threads and stickies on here about var. I'm by no means a expert but my conclusion is that as a bulking agent var is not the way you want to go. You will gain strength and some mass but it wont be what you are looking for for a bulking cycle. Var is far more suited for either a cutting cycle or if you are training for athletics aka football, soccer, running, ect ect. As far as adding test, it is not need to prevent your natural test levels. It will actually have the opposite result. Plus in my opinion if you are wanting to do a heavy var cycle then you don't want to take another AAS that causes a lot of water retention. I myself have taken a light var cycle for 12 weeks and had decent result as far as sizes gains. I took the advice I read on a lot of other threads and just read the stickies they have posted. I will admit I don't understand all the real in depth stuff when it comes to the chemical levels in the body and stuff like that but I'm way more knowledgeable now. So just spend some time reading up because I'm sure the guys on here are sick of answering the same questions over and over again. Anyway as I said before I'm by no means a expert but hopefully I was of some help.

----------


## vitaminFreak

> It is not healthier. To the contrary, it aggravates side effects and complicates recovery (due to further suppression of your endogenous testosterone ).
> 
> You must understand that most of the guys pushing testosterone to everybody's cycles are not much brainy and they don't take steroids for athletic purposes. First of all, they want to become "huge" in order "to bang as many chicks as possible".


Aggravates side effects and complicates recovery. I never seen this take on the subject. I'm trying to become stronger and not huge. So as per your suggestions I shouldn't take test? 




> I have done 4 cycles with Anavar and it would never occur to me that I would have to take testosterone with it. My friend, who is a competetive athlete (hush!), takes the same Anavar, too, and he never complained about anything. To the contrary, he always feels great while on it. 
> 
> O.K., the addition of testosterone will make the cycle more effective, no doubt, but since many people take Anavar to avoid side effects associated with steroid use, I don't see much sense on it. If you don't care about side effects, you can take Winstrol instead, and the cycle will be both more effective and less costly.


It didn't make you feel like shit at all? That's what the guys were originally claiming and the main reasoning to add some test.




> But if you ask, how much testosterone you must inject to counterbalance suppression, count with me: Your body produces about 7 mg testosterone/day (50 mg/week). Since the ester of testosterone enanthate or cypionate makes up about 30% of the total weight of the steroid , you should take at least 70 mg/week. (Or 65 mg testosterone propionate /week). In reality, this is somewhat simplified, because the esters have different half-lives, but apparently, you don't have to take more than ca. 100 mg testosterone ester/week. 
> 
> Alternatively, you can inject HCG throughout the cycle to prevent your hormonal system from suppression. If you are not extra sensitive to androgens, the endogenous testosterone running in your body shouldn't much elevate the total androgenic activity.
> 
> If your primary aim is the improvement of strength performance, then you don't have to care about body fat, of course. But if you expect that Anavar would improve your body appearance, then I agree with your advisors that losing some fat would be certainly beneficial. You can't namely expect that you will gain much muscle on Anavar. This steroid primarily produces strength and pure myofibrilar hypertrophy (pure muscle) without water, which leads to the effect of "hardening" and "cutting" of your muscles. If you don't lose fat, you won't see much change on the shape of your muscles and you will be disappointed.


My primary aim is the improvement of strength performance for practical use. To lose body fat I diet. It isn't a vanity thing at all with me. I need the strength. My competing weight class at the moment is 198 so I don't want to pack on much size. 

The 4 times you took Anavar what kind of dose did you do? As well did you take it all at once or throughout the day? Did you take any kind of liver cleanse with it? Is there any other advice you can give me? Would creatine be of any benefit to the gains while on it? Did you do a Post cycle therapy ?

Well thanks for the reply. This was really informative. I may just go back to the original plan on taking Anavar by itself. I didn't like the idea of taking testosterone but I let them convince me on it. You pretty much answered all my questions and gave me a new take on things as I was originally planning. I am now going to go back to do some more research on the subject. Thank you again.

----------


## vitaminFreak

> why is var so damn popular now?
> 
> ur due diligence didnt point out that 80-100mg a day is necessary


One of the things that made me interested in Anavar is
"It does not significantly influence the body's normal testosterone production (HPTA axis)"

80-100mg a day is necessary for what? Define necessary because maybe my goals are different than what you consider necessary. All I want is a little bit of extra strength for my first cycle and I'm dosing it off of Pfizer's dosage guide lines. I'm very weary of steroid use so I want to keep it to a minimal for first go around.




> are you taking this cause var gives you a instant 6 pack of abs and shreds body fat liek no other?


You're a dick




> shoulding u be adding the var to test cycle for the final 4 weeks?
> 
> test repression?


Maybe I got the term wrong but this is what I read on wikipedia.
"Oxandrolone used in a dose of 80 mg/day suppressed endogenous testosterone by 67% after 12 weeks of therapy."

So am I wrong does it not suppress testosterone? Or are you making fun of me becau




> 5'10, 190 14% body fat means your lean and shredded. whya re you taking gear?


I'm not shredded. Why are you being a dick? Are most people with 14% BF shredded because I sure am not. Plus the point of taking Anavar is to gain some strength.




> u know you will hold water weight, and after ur cycle lose that weight, with loss of water weight comes loss of strength. CNS cant recover from heavy lifts with out a surplus of calories.


If you want to be useful can you tell me what CNS stands for I will look it up.




> 9 months of sitting on this drug asking questions every day has put u no closer to the truth you seek. mate there is so much greta info here u can learn in a day if you read teh stickies.


Can you read? Where did I write that I was on here everyday asking questions? I have asked a few questions. I have been more focused on dieting and reducing BF in the mean time. I didn't want to rush into the Anavar. I will read through the stickies some more, but I had a question and I'm sorry I asked it. I know a lot of newbs come in here and what all the information handed to them on a platter. But that is not what I was looking for. You belittled someone on the internet on a subject you were more knowledgeable about. Does that make you feel better about yourself?

----------


## vitaminFreak

> So I have been reading a lot of threads and stickies on here about var. I'm by no means a expert but my conclusion is that as a bulking agent var is not the way you want to go. You will gain strength and some mass but it wont be what you are looking for for a bulking cycle. Var is far more suited for either a cutting cycle or if you are training for athletics aka football, soccer, running, ect ect. As far as adding test, it is not need to prevent your natural test levels. It will actually have the opposite result. Plus in my opinion if you are wanting to do a heavy var cycle then you don't want to take another AAS that causes a lot of water retention. I myself have taken a light var cycle for 12 weeks and had decent result as far as sizes gains. I took the advice I read on a lot of other threads and just read the stickies they have posted. I will admit I don't understand all the real in depth stuff when it comes to the chemical levels in the body and stuff like that but I'm way more knowledgeable now. So just spend some time reading up because I'm sure the guys on here are sick of answering the same questions over and over again. Anyway as I said before I'm by no means a expert but hopefully I was of some help.


Thanks for the reply. I will read some more through the stickies and take your advice =D

----------


## vitaminFreak

> athletic drug use and body building drug use are night and day different.
> 
> winny sides suck.
> 
> why not take tbol then?
> 
> or mast or primo
> 
> heck just run bridging doses of letro and use no gear.
> ...


So running 50 mg a day will show me no strength gains on my first cycle? Are you suggesting stacking with test because it will make me driven, faster, and stronger? This will allow me to train harder making me better?

I'd really appreciate some advice from you on what to do. I know you obviously don't like me but if you want to contribute to this thread with something positive without a condescending negative tone to it please do.

----------


## 11Bsoldier

I really wouldn't put much interest into guys like him. As I have seen a lot of people on here that have an idea of how to use AAS have some kind of God complex. I don't see why then come on the Q&A section of this only to bash everything they read with no constructive input. But with my cycle I ran with var was about 12 weeks at 30mg/day. By then end there was noticeable gains and strength did increase a good amount. But each persons body reacts differently. The next time I try to run var I will bump it up to 50-70 mg/day.

----------


## Steroidman99

Look, everybody is different. I am sensitive to hair loss, have been on minoxidil for 15 years and hence I avoid all androgenic steroids . 

The undisputable fact is that adding 500 mg exogenous testosterone (the usually recommended dose by the "gang-bang experts" here) to your cycle will elevate androgenic activities in your body far above the normal level, and it will further suppress the secretion of your endogenous testosterone, which will complicate post-cycle recovery. I can't tell you, how much, because you would have to do some blood tests (after the testosterone esters completely leave your body). But I am almost 100% sure that the suppression after 8 weeks would be nearly complete. 

However, if you are not sensitive to androgens and if you have a well-prepared PCT, this shouldn't matter much. The combination of Anavar with testosterone would be certainly more effective both for strength and muscle size. 

As for my feelings on Anavar, I usually feel great during the first 1-2 weeks. This is due to the effect of Anavar+still unsuppressed testosterone levels . After that time, the good feelings gradually disappear, because my endogenous testosterone falls down. I am a bit special case here, because I react unusually sensitively to Anavar and my testosterone is nearly 100% suppressed after 8 weeks. But I never feel badly on it. After all, the very fact that my performances are improving elevates my mood. On the other hand, I must confess that my libido is down at the end of the cycle (but I don't care about it much, because I use steroids for athletic purposes). I will never run Anavar for more than 6 weeks, though, because going from 0% testosterone to the normal level unnecessarily complicates my PCT. 

In short, the dilemma, if you should add testosterone to your cycle depends on the reaction of your body. I can't tell you, how much suppressed you will be after Anavar and how you will feel. My friend-athlete is lucky, because his blood levels after an Anavar cycle are fine, and he feels great throughout the whole cycle. 

If you are a competetive athlete, then the addition of testosterone could naturally raise your weight more than you would wish. In this case, running Anavar alone would be more practical. But at the same time, adding a small dose - 100 mg testosterone/week - should do nothing negative in this regard. So, you yourself must decide. You can now take Anavar alone, and if you don't feel well, you can add the small dose of testosterone next time. 

I think that 50 mg Anavar/day should be sufficient for a novice. I ran 60-65 mg Anavar powder for the first time, and it was more than enough. However, this dosage turned out to be less effective during the next cycles. Now I normally run 80 mg/day. 

Since Anavar has an 8-hour half-life, it should be divided into 2-3 doses. 

My liver values after the cycle are usually elevated, but they never get out of the healthy range. Hence I didn't take any supplements in the past. But after several cycles with Anavar, I started to pay attention to it. I use either Essentiale Forte or milk thistle tea after the cycle. I now also use Omega-3 acids in capsules, 6 grams/day. I am really curious, how my blood levels will look like at the end of April. 

Creatine is often recommended together with Anavar. 

As for my PCT: I finished my 6-week Anavar cycle nearly 3 months ago, but due to an unhappy experiment with Ostarine powder, my current PCT is longer than I planned. I had very serious problems with PCT in the past - due to the harsh testosterone suppression. After every cycle, I tended to crash very quickly, despite the use of Nolvadex . I had big success with S-4 (Andarine), but it was too expensive and it is also a stuff with unknown long-term side effects. Hence I decided to make it as simple as possible: I gradually taper the Anavar dose down, and during the PCT I use at most 10 mg Anavar/day together with 1 mg anastrozole/day. After several weeks, I stop using Anavar and I run only anastrozole for several additional weeks. I tested it already twice, and it apparently worked. Now I even documented it explicitly by numbers:

My testosterone level was 65.5 ng/dl on 24th February. 

On 28th March, after 4 weeks of taking 7.5-10 mg Anavar/day+0.75-1.0 mg anastrozole/day, my testosterone level was 188,3 ng/dl. 

Currently I use 5 mg Anavar/day + 0.5-0.75 mg anastrozole/day. I will stop taking Anavar within the next 14 days. My next blood test will be done at the end of April. 

I admit that the recovery is slow, but it pays off. I can normally train and even improve during PCT, and I don't lose any gains from the cycle. Furthermore, when I can well recover on a stuff that is so suppressive in me, then everybody can recover. This also means that people make unnecessary fuss about PCT. It may be far easier than they think.

----------


## bodybycookiesandcake

Email Dr,scally

running a cycle and using bridging doses are two very different things.

----------


## skrillexbb

I Love anavar , take long to kick in but with proper diet and trainning you can be amazed by the result ! And even more with the strenght gain . And the best part was the NO side-effect. ( got notthing exept rotator pain cause of the gain in strenght. that I fixed with intense rotator trainning !)

But expensive choice.

----------


## vitaminFreak

Lots of good information here. Thanks for all the tips. I still have a few more questions.




> Look, everybody is different. I am sensitive to hair loss, have been on minoxidil for 15 years and hence I avoid all androgenic steroids . 
> 
> The undisputable fact is that adding 500 mg exogenous testosterone (the usually recommended dose by the "gang-bang experts" here) to your cycle will elevate androgenic activities in your body far above the normal level, and it will further suppress the secretion of your endogenous testosterone, which will complicate post-cycle recovery. I can't tell you, how much, because you would have to do some blood tests (after the testosterone esters completely leave your body). But I am almost 100% sure that the suppression after 8 weeks would be nearly complete. 
> 
> However, if you are not sensitive to androgens and if you have a well-prepared PCT, this shouldn't matter much. The combination of Anavar with testosterone would be certainly more effective both for strength and muscle size.


I may just give it a try by itself the first time. Then play it by ear on how I feel.




> As for my feelings on Anavar, I usually feel great during the first 1-2 weeks. This is due to the effect of Anavar+still unsuppressed testosterone levels. After that time, the good feelings gradually disappear, because my endogenous testosterone falls down. I am a bit special case here, because I react unusually sensitively to Anavar and my testosterone is nearly 100% suppressed after 8 weeks. But I never feel badly on it. After all, the very fact that my performances are improving elevates my mood. On the other hand, I must confess that my libido is down at the end of the cycle (but I don't care about it much, because I use steroids for athletic purposes). I will never run Anavar for more than 6 weeks, though, because going from 0% testosterone to the normal level unnecessarily complicates my PCT.


What you are saying here is when you are on it Anavar at the end you are at 0% testosterone, and when you stop taking it your testosterone will jump back up to normal values. How is it that this complicates things? I would think that that would be what you are looking for? To get back to normal values quickly would be best. Is it because a rise back to normal values quickly is hard on your system?




> In short, the dilemma, if you should add testosterone to your cycle depends on the reaction of your body. I can't tell you, how much suppressed you will be after Anavar and how you will feel. My friend-athlete is lucky, because his blood levels after an Anavar cycle are fine, and he feels great throughout the whole cycle. 
> 
> If you are a competetive athlete, then the addition of testosterone could naturally raise your weight more than you would wish. In this case, running Anavar alone would be more practical. But at the same time, adding a small dose - 100 mg testosterone/week - should do nothing negative in this regard. So, you yourself must decide. You can now take Anavar alone, and if you don't feel well, you can add the small dose of testosterone next time.


In your first reply you said "It is not healthier. To the contrary, it aggravates side effects and complicates recovery (due to further suppression of your endogenous testosterone )."

Would taking the 100 mg testosterone/week aggravate side effects and complicate recovery? Or is this dose small enough that it wouldn't complicate recovery? Whichever way would be easier on my body and help me recover back to normal is what I'm most interested in. I know it's different for everyone but whats your take on this? I will more than likely run Anavar by itself the first time. As well if I did decide to do the 100 mg testosterone/week do you take it in 1 shot per week or spread out throughout the week?




> I think that 50 mg Anavar/day should be sufficient for a novice. I ran 60-65 mg Anavar powder for the first time, and it was more than enough. However, this dosage turned out to be less effective during the next cycles. Now I normally run 80 mg/day. 
> 
> Since Anavar has an 8-hour half-life, it should be divided into 2-3 doses.


Thank you for answering this it's an elusive question I haven't had answered yet. 




> My liver values after the cycle are usually elevated, but they never get out of the healthy range. Hence I didn't take any supplements in the past. But after several cycles with Anavar, I started to pay attention to it. I use either Essentiale Forte or milk thistle tea after the cycle. I now also use Omega-3 acids in capsules, 6 grams/day. I am really curious, how my blood levels will look like at the end of April. 
> 
> Creatine is often recommended together with Anavar.


I will definitely take creatine while doing Anavar. I see you do your cleanse after the cycle? Would it be of any benefit to take these during the cycle?




> As for my PCT: I finished my 6-week Anavar cycle nearly 3 months ago, but due to an unhappy experiment with Ostarine powder, my current PCT is longer than I planned. I had very serious problems with PCT in the past - due to the harsh testosterone suppression. After every cycle, I tended to crash very quickly, despite the use of Nolvadex . I had big success with S-4 (Andarine), but it was too expensive and it is also a stuff with unknown long-term side effects. Hence I decided to make it as simple as possible: I gradually taper the Anavar dose down, and during the PCT I use at most 10 mg Anavar/day together with 1 mg anastrozole/day. After several weeks, I stop using Anavar and I run only anastrozole for several additional weeks. I tested it already twice, and it apparently worked. Now I even documented it explicitly by numbers:
> 
> My testosterone level was 65.5 ng/dl on 24th February. 
> 
> On 28th March, after 4 weeks of taking 7.5-10 mg Anavar/day+0.75-1.0 mg anastrozole/day, my testosterone level was 188,3 ng/dl. 
> 
> Currently I use 5 mg Anavar/day + 0.5-0.75 mg anastrozole/day. I will stop taking Anavar within the next 14 days. My next blood test will be done at the end of April. 
> 
> I admit that the recovery is slow, but it pays off. I can normally train and even improve during PCT, and I don't lose any gains from the cycle. Furthermore, when I can well recover on a stuff that is so suppressive in me, then everybody can recover. This also means that people make unnecessary fuss about PCT. It may be far easier than they think.


This is where I am a little confused. You do your cycle for 6 weeks and then continue to take that small dose of Anavar during your PCT? What is the reasoning for this? How many weeks after your 6 week cycle are you still taking a small dose of Anavar?

So I guess the best bet for me would be to have my blood work done before the cycle. Do you suggest testing during the cycle, or just waiting until the end of the cycle? 

As well should I have a PCT strategy picked out before I finish or is this something you adjust to your levels once you have your test when you are finished?

Are you saying your athletic bud doesn't have to do any PCT and his levels go back to normal? Is there a 'light' PCT you can recommend that is the least invasive and risky to health?

I really appreciate all your knowledge and these are really my last few questions. Thanks again.

----------


## Steroidman99

Too many questions... First, adding 100 mg testosterone /week to Anavar probably won't do anything significant in terms of side effects, but it will certainly suppress your endogenous testosterone further down. On the other hand, it is really difficult to answer such questions, because I don't know, how you will react to these steroids and how well you will recuperate. You must simply test it at first. This also concerns the planning of your PCT. It is possible that you will be fine without any "tapering". But I can't do it this way. I crash immediately and within 10 days, I would be on the same level like before the cycle.

Probably the most reliable method of PCT is based on HCG . You can inject it throughout the whole cycle, which would keep your hormonal system functioning. Or you can use high doses at the end of the cycle. Otherwise, stadard PCTs consist of anti-estrogens (aromatase inhibitors and SERMs). The most powerful of them is apparently letrozole , followed closely by clomiphene (Clomid). These compounds can increase testosterone levels in hypogonadic men by 100-200% (at therapeutic doses normally used). The rest of anti-estrogens (e.g. anastrozole, tamoxifene, toremifene, exemestane) are approximately on the same level and stimulate testosterone production by ca. 60%. I use anastrozole, because I got it from my friend for free LOL It is a solid stuff with a good safety profile. My "athletic bud" doesn't lift weights regularly, so I can't say that he really keeps everything he gained, but he says that his post-cycle shape is always perfect and he doesn't need any PCT. His bloodwork is also fine, while my cholesterol values are always ruined. A lucky bastard! LOL I don't know, if running some ancillaries during the cycle would help. Experience of other people is inconsistent and I did it only rarely (If I remember well, it was only during my 2 Winstrol cycles, but I didn't do any bloodwork then.)

In any case, do some bloodwork before the cycle. If you eventually decide to take testosterone, you must take into consideration that a post-cycle bloodwork won't differentiate between endogenous (your) and exogenous (injectable) testosterone, so you won't see, how much suppressed you actually are. This will emerge only after the exogenous testosterone completely leaves your body.

----------


## vitaminFreak

> Too many questions... First, adding 100 mg testosterone /week to Anavar probably won't do anything significant in terms of side effects, but it will certainly suppress your endogenous testosterone further down. On the other hand, it is really difficult to answer such questions, because I don't know, how you will react to these steroids and how well you will recuperate. You must simply test it at first. This also concerns the planning of your PCT. It is possible that you will be fine without any "tapering". But I can't do it this way. I crash immediately and within 10 days, I would be on the same level like before the cycle.
> 
> Probably the most reliable method of PCT is based on HCG . You can inject it throughout the whole cycle, which would keep your hormonal system functioning. Or you can use high doses at the end of the cycle. Otherwise, stadard PCTs consist of anti-estrogens (aromatase inhibitors and SERMs). The most powerful of them is apparently letrozole , followed closely by clomiphene (Clomid). These compounds can increase testosterone levels in hypogonadic men by 100-200% (at therapeutic doses normally used). The rest of anti-estrogens (e.g. anastrozole, tamoxifene, toremifene, exemestane) are approximately on the same level and stimulate testosterone production by ca. 60%. I use anastrozole, because I got it from my friend for free LOL It is a solid stuff with a good safety profile. My "athletic bud" doesn't lift weights regularly, so I can't say that he really keeps everything he gained, but he says that his post-cycle shape is always perfect and he doesn't need any PCT. His bloodwork is also fine, while my cholesterol values are always ruined. A lucky bastard! LOL I don't know, if running some ancillaries during the cycle would help. Experience of other people is inconsistent and I did it only rarely (If I remember well, it was only during my 2 Winstrol cycles, but I didn't do any bloodwork then.)
> 
> In any case, do some bloodwork before the cycle. If you eventually decide to take testosterone, you must take into consideration that a post-cycle bloodwork won't differentiate between endogenous (your) and exogenous (injectable) testosterone, so you won't see, how much suppressed you actually are. This will emerge only after the exogenous testosterone completely leaves your body.


I really appreciate all the information. I will try a cycle without test at 50 mg / day. I will have my blood test done before I start and after when I finish. I suppose when I finish the Anavar my testosterone will be suppressed. Should I test my blood work a few days after I finish the cycle? Or should I wait 2 weeks to see if levels have returned to normal? How long after the end of the cycle should I get my blood work done?

I appreciate your time to write out these replies. The best strategy for me is it do this test run at 50mg/day and see how it affects my body by getting the proper blood work done. Then in the future I can tailor everything to my needs.

----------


## Steroidman99

> I really appreciate all the information. I will try a cycle without test at 50 mg / day. I will have my blood test done before I start and after when I finish. I suppose when I finish the Anavar my testosterone will be suppressed. Should I test my blood work a few days after I finish the cycle? Or should I wait 2 weeks to see if levels have returned to normal? How long after the end of the cycle should I get my blood work done?
> 
> I appreciate your time to write out these replies. The best strategy for me is it do this test run at 50mg/day and see how it affects my body by getting the proper blood work done. Then in the future I can tailor everything to my needs.


Do your bloodwork before the cycle and immediately after the cycle. Include at least testosterone levels , liver enzymes, cholesterol (HDL, LDL). This will show you, how you react to this stuff, how you should plan your PCT and if you must take some ancillaries.

----------


## sexywench31

where does one get the real Anavar ? While asking for advice nobody mention that the stuff sold here aka Var10 is junk so I just spent alot of money for nothing. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and stupid right now because when asking for advice nobody sai hey don't buy the stuff on the banner its fake. So can anyone tell me how to go about getting the real stuff?

----------


## Steroidman99

> where does one get the real Anavar ? While asking for advice nobody mention that the stuff sold here aka Var10 is junk so I just spent alot of money for nothing. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and stupid right now because when asking for advice nobody sai hey don't buy the stuff on the banner its fake. So can anyone tell me how to go about getting the real stuff?


There is a plenty of internet sources, especially from China. But I can't list any concrete sources here due to forum rules. Furthermore, one must be very careful, because besides real suppliers, many cheaters are already involved in this "business".

----------


## DanB

> where does one get the real Anavar ? While asking for advice nobody mention that the stuff sold here aka Var10 is junk so I just spent alot of money for nothing. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and stupid right now because when asking for advice nobody sai hey don't buy the stuff on the banner its fake. So can anyone tell me how to go about getting the real stuff?


your fishing for sources mate its against the rules

if you done your research you would of seen they only supplements so your own fault for being so naive i.m.o

----------


## d_rockb

anybody know anything concerning splitting anavar into a test e cycle?
week 1-12 500mg test e
week 1-5 80mg anavar
week 9-14 80 mg anavar
4 weeks break from anavar in the middle
0.5 mg aromasin ed during cycle

I'm not looking to make large gains just to shred up and maybe some small solid gains

start pct after week 14

ive never cycled before but have been working out 23 years mostly on ( minus a couple lazy years lol)
age is taking its toll and going natual is not working so well for me anymore, I already have all the gear, just want to use it to its best potential

----------


## Times Roman

> where does one get the real Anavar ? While asking for advice nobody mention that the stuff sold here aka Var10 is junk so I just spent alot of money for nothing. I'm feeling pretty discouraged and stupid right now because when asking for advice nobody sai hey don't buy the stuff on the banner its fake. So can anyone tell me how to go about getting the real stuff?


on the list of gear that is most likely to be bogus, obviously HGH is at the top

but not too far from it is var. 

this is due to being expensive, it being mild, AND it taking a little while before noticing effects.

i'm finding out ther is a lot of bogus var out there.

Real Var is illegal to purchase without a prescription in the USA. So "domestically produced/sold readily available in the USA without a prescription var" is highly suspect.

----------

